# which of these carpet plants will survive low tech?



## Vmax (Oct 13, 2010)

I know, carpet and low tech don't mix too well. But I'll give it a shot. 

I'm running around 2.5wpg CFL in a 20g long. Ecco-complete. Just adding flourish complete weekly. No CO2. 

What would have the best shot out of dwarf hairgrass, micro sword, or dwarf baby tears? PH out of the tap is typically on the high side, around 8, though I haven't checked the tank in a while. Currently growing crypts, dwarf sag, java fern and moss. Any suggestions?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

you could try one of the four leaf clover species, they tend to do pretty darn well in low light situations.


----------



## unissuh (Jun 5, 2006)

Out of those, probably dwarf sword, hairgrass then HC in that order. But I'd see if you can find a Helanthium sp, either that or Elatine sp as they are the easiest low light carpets I've tried. Marsileas would work but they grow very slow and would take forever to fill in.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Most of the options you have listed would carpet much better in a CO2-injected tank.

You've got alot of light to not have CO2, so I think you'll either need to moderate that lighting over time (raise up the fixture, use floating plants, etc) or start dosing some liquid carbon supplement, like Excel.

The carpeting plants that do best for me in low light are Marselia minuta, Echinodorus tenellus, and Lilaeopsis mauritiana. 

It sounds to me like L. mauritiana may be right up your alley. Here it is in my own low tech (no CO2) 29gal:


----------



## Vmax (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions, now I need to see what is available out there.


----------



## jasonak (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice tank Lauralee,how long has it been up ?


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey laura would you be willing to sell any of your Lilaeopsis mauritiana i can't find it anywhere near me and have a tank quite a bit like your 29g.
Sorry to hijack the thread if i did


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks! That tank has been set up almost exactly a year now.

I don't have any I want to thin out, but I got mine from www.sweetaquatics.com.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Laura Lee, that tank is amazing!! I love the kompact!! I clicked on your journal link just to find out what it was. Great plant! If you do decide to remove it, let me know please. And I like the similar look of the Lobelia Cardinalis to replace it with!

Back on topic, that Lilaeopsis looks killer!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Amanda! That Hygro kompakt is actually trying to take over the tank ATM so I'll probably have to thin it. If Damien doesn't want it whenever I get around to the trim, I'll shoot you a PM!


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks, chica! Next time you come to Tampa, you should let me know! 

Sorry, OP..I'm a thread hijacker from way back. <G>


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacopa Australis is another great option


----------



## Vmax (Oct 13, 2010)

forddna said:


> Sorry, OP..I'm a thread hijacker from way back. <G>


I'll let it slide this time. :red_mouth


----------

